# Making a Rice Bran Feeder



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anyone made a rice bran feeder. Right now I'm just pouring a 40# bag on the ground every week or so. Would like to be able to make a feeder that will hold two to three hundred pounds.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

i would like to know that to that would be great


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

fx4hauler said:


> Has anyone made a rice bran feeder. Right now I'm just pouring a 40# bag on the ground every week or so. Would like to be able to make a feeder that will hold two to three hundred pounds.


You could use the barrel/pipe method.

Get a barrel or 5 gallon bucket or anything like that. Run PVC pipe down from it to the ground, at the ground angle the pipe at 90 degrees. The weight of the feed will force it out at the bottom, but once it makes a nice little pile it will stop feeding out and come out as it is eaten. You can use different size PVC at the ground for different amounts of feed to be dispensed. You can also cut an angle at the very end to make it come out more.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

a 5gallon bucket aint gonna hold 200lbs. we make feeders outa the barrels they ship olives and peppers in...just give em a couple good washings and they are like new..i think you can get em for like $25 they hold about 300lbs. that is if you know where to get em


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

EKUHUNTER said:


> a 5gallon bucket aint gonna hold 200lbs. we make feeders outa the barrels they ship olives and peppers in...just give em a couple good washings and they are like new..i think you can get em for like $25 they hold about 300lbs. that is if you know where to get em


wow, I would almost bet that my first post said a barrel or five gallon bucket...

the point is to illustrate how to make a gravity feeder. Use whatever size container you wish. :wink:


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I have some 55 gallon barrels that I have used as a corn feeders they even have funnels, a hole in the center of the bottom and legs. This looks really good. I'll give this a try. 
How do you attach the pvc pipe to the bottom of the barrel and what size pipe? 
Thanks


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*feeder*

i used a old 40 gallon plastic garbage can with wheels and put a 2in hole on the front bottom, and put a piece of pvc pipe in the hole, and filled up with corn, and put the lid on the can and chained it to a tree so deer can push over. works great and easy to move place to place and keeps the corn dry.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm wandering if a feeder used for corn will be as effective using rice bran because of it's tendency to draw moisture and pack-up. It will even get hard once it draws moisture and then drys.


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't try this method as I can guarantee you that it will clog due to moisture and rain....


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

attaching PVC shouldn't be that hard to figure out, I don't know exactly what to tell you because I don't know what kind of funnel you are talking about in the bottom.

it may or may not work, I don't want because I've never actually made and used one, just seen them. Use a 4" down pipe and leave the cut end flat and i'll bet money it doesn't clog. To make sure, don't run the bottom at a 90 degree angle, instead run a pipe to the ground from a 45. More downward force.

just an idea.


----------



## rowdyrabbit (Dec 16, 2008)

A roofed trough feeder is best for any type of meal feed in my opinion. And there's a million different ways to make them. One of the easiest is to get a plastic drum, cut it in half from top to bottom. Then take the 2 halves and attach them at the tops or bottoms. Then frame up any type of roof for it to keep dry. Rice bran will sour quickly when it gets wet. Some people say the deer still hit it just as hard after it's wet, but I've never been that lucky. Not to mention the fact that the smell nearly knocks you down when you walk up.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. It sounds like the challage will be a to keep the rice bran feeding and dry. I plan to try some of these ideas in about a week or so I'll keep you posted


----------



## OnlyHoyts (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is a feeder I made out of an old wastewater pipe.  It holds 250lbs of corn. I just bolted it down to a 4x4 piece of plywood (to keep the feed off the ground) and cut two outlets where the pipe meets the plywood to allow the feed to come out. Cutout a lid the diameter of the pipe from scrap plywood andd fastened it down with a bungee. Ive got two of these and they are on there third year still holding up good and were cheap! Hope the pics help:thumbs_up


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

OnlyHoyts said:


> Here is a feeder I made out of an old wastewater pipe. It holds 250lbs of corn. I just bolted it down to a 4x4 piece of plywood (to keep the feed off the ground) and cut two outlets where the pipe meets the plywood to allow the feed to come out. Cutout a lid the diameter of the pipe from scrap plywood andd fastened it down with a bungee. Ive got two of these and they are on there third year still holding up good and were cheap! Hope the pics help:thumbs_up


LOOKS GREAT, but i guess you dont have any hog's on your property. I wish I could build something like that and have it last longer than a week. Thanks for the Idea.


----------



## BennyJack (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's one that I built from a old pressure tank for a water well. Used a metal ladder for the platform and angle iron for the supporting legs. Took a piece of 4" pipe and notched some V's in it and welded a plow disc to the bottom to act as a tray for the feed to come out. It is low enough for turkey and deer to get to the feed but to high and rigid for the hogs to get at. Hope it helps.


----------



## Branfeeder (Mar 29, 2009)

*Automatic bran feeder*

There is an automatic rice bran feeder that will be available this year. It will hold 150 pounds of rice bran. It is called Wisecarver Bran Feeders. I am unable to post a link since my post count is 0. Just google that name and the site should come up.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Wisecarver Bran Feeder


----------



## John Southern (Apr 17, 2009)

*Palermo Outdoors Automatic Rice Bran Feeder*

I've been working on an automatic rice bran feeder for some time. I will be launching it for the public in July at the Mississippi Wildlife Extravaganza in Jackson, MS. For more information, email me. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*OnlyHoyts. Where are these folks from?*

"Shoot low Sheriff, they're riding shetland's!" 

Must not be Texans!


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*By the way.*

Nice feeder! Gonna be a bunch of good homeade feeders showing up in the woods with the economy the way it is. Great of you to share your design with us! Heres to all the good folks who share their ideas. :darkbeer:


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wait here's more!*

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rice bran?*

This is also the first I've heard of feeding the rice bran. How long have you guys been using this? Also what are the benefits as opposed to corn? What are the protein and fat content of the rice bran? I think a local mill gets it bulk for a horse ration they make so it shouldn't be hard to come by. 
Thanks!


----------



## John Southern (Apr 17, 2009)

*Close, but not from Texas...*



a1shooter said:


> "Shoot low Sheriff, they're riding shetland's!"
> 
> Must not be Texans!


I've been hunting for about 30 yrs. The company, Palermo Outdoors, is based out of Monroe, Louisiana.  I have lived there all of my life...


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

bennyjack said:


> here's one that i built from a old pressure tank for a water well. Used a metal ladder for the platform and angle iron for the supporting legs. Took a piece of 4" pipe and notched some v's in it and welded a plow disc to the bottom to act as a tray for the feed to come out. It is low enough for turkey and deer to get to the feed but to high and rigid for the hogs to get at. Hope it helps.


wow!!!!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

sngehl01 said:


> You could use the barrel/pipe method.
> 
> Get a barrel or 5 gallon bucket or anything like that. Run PVC pipe down from it to the ground, at the ground angle the pipe at 90 degrees. The weight of the feed will force it out at the bottom, but once it makes a nice little pile it will stop feeding out and come out as it is eaten. You can use different size PVC at the ground for different amounts of feed to be dispensed. You can also cut an angle at the very end to make it come out more.


I just went to Home Depot and bought a 20 gallon roughneck garbage can. Bought a 3" toilet flange, cut the hole out in the bottom. Added a 29" long 3"pipe, connected an elbow and then added a 12" pipe and cut it on a 45 degree angle at the end. It worked in my yard just have to see if it will work out in the field. I have less than $30 into it. It should help cut the cost of tossing the rice bran out on the ground


----------



## mtcarmelkid (Mar 11, 2011)

*I have a new rice bran feeder coming out soon they will be 30 and 55 gallon feeders*



fx4hauler said:


> Has anyone made a rice bran feeder. Right now I'm just pouring a 40# bag on the ground every week or so. Would like to be able to make a feeder that will hold two to three hundred pounds.


I will have the new rice bran feeder out soon we are working on the new design and testing it now.


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

I use a 55 gal drum with a funnel in the bottom flipped upside down. Check out the pictures


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

would like to see it when you have done.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

In-Hoc said:


> I use a 55 gal drum with a funnel in the bottom flipped upside down. Check out the pictures


Have you had any problems with moister clogging the feeder?


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

NO, The thing that I made sure to do was to make the Funnel fit tight in the bottom of the Drum. This style drum has about a 1 inch bottom that is elevated up off the ground so the openings in the bottom of the drum never make contact with the ground. The tops are sealed with a drum band. I have hoods that I can screw above the openings but I found that I didn't need them once I put it out it never got wet.


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll look to see if I have any better pictures to show the feeder up close. The only problem is that there is no way to control the ammount of food that is being consumed. If a family of Raccoons gets into it they'll eat you out of 300lbs of feed in little to no time at all.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

The thing about rice bran it packs so tight .


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

In-Hoc are you feeding 100% rice bran or are you mixing it with something else ?


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

I have actually rotated and mixed 3 different feeds in it at one time. (Corn, Rice Bran, Dairy Cattle Protein Feed). Most reciently I have started adding the Protein Feed. I have noticed the past year that the deer appear to be healthier (little bigger) The bucks have had a little better mass, but it's hard to tell if that is just from the feed or from another year of natural growth.


----------

